
Michael Moore Presents: Planet of the Humans - sharemywin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk11vI-7czE
======
bsenftner
Fantastic film, points out how the environmental NGOs have been taken over by
heavy industry as a "green" cash grap. This is a must see.

------
sharemywin
probably going to get flagged.

wish there was a away to assess the impact individual actions/choices have on
the planet.

When you think about the cobalt,aluminum, co2, all the various minerals which
how do you know the true impact.

How would you even move forward?

What happens when the pyramid scheme runs out?

